# Home treadmill recommendation?



## odellawyman

My wife wants best treadmills for home use. We have shitty winter, hectic working hours, and young children. Not as easy as before to get an inch race also get some use of a treadmill.

We've made Free Motion 1500gs a day that looks promising.

However, I also went to the gym and never belonged to the treadmills or was purchased before. This has a price of $ 2200 CAD.

Anyone can give recommendations in a good treadmill that will be able to handle 230 pounds working on it.

Any comment about the above model?

I really do not know where to start, I am not very interested in $ 3K or more if I have to do.


----------



## kantowrestler

I have a home treadmill but don't use t really.


----------



## Kelty

I've a Nautilus T616 treadmill https://fitnessgeko.com/fitness/treadmill/nautilus-t616-treadmill-review/ for my condo as I too live in a cold weather state. I just got there basic model around $500. I have had it for a year and it works great.


----------



## kantowrestler

I've heard good stuff about Nordictrack.


----------



## slyvander

I could recommend you to search for a folding treadmill. It's more comfortable to have one like this in your house. You can fold and store It while you don't use it. More free space for you. I've read about them on Top 10 Best Treadmills under 1000$ in 2021. I was pretty impressed about how high-tech are these treadmills. So I've decided to buy one from that list. I am very pleased with the quality and price. I run twice a day. In this way, I keep all the viruses away from my body. You could also find there the best option for you.


----------

